# Reason for 921 Q/A hold?



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

There has been much speculation as to why the 921 is not shipping. Does any one know the specific reason(s) the 921 is on Q/A hold?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

A large percentage of them were being returned due to a "blue line in the picture" hardware issue? The software has so many bugs that the receiver can't run for more than 2 or 3 days without rebooting?

Do you really need an official reason?


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

I have a 921 and apparently the one that I possess is considerably more stable than the one mentioned in the previous post.

Yes, an official reason would be quite helpful. It would allow me, and numerous others, to determine if their 921s are suffering from a known (by echostar) hardware deficiency other than the blue line problem. Just because the receiver does not display an apparent problem there may be hardware deficiencies which, when corrected, may considerably enhance the performance of the receiver. Would I like to have my receiver upgraded to correct any hardware deficiencies to improve its performance? You bet your bippy I would.

I don't know if the 921 is on Q/A hold due to a problem related to hardware or software or both. With no official word from Echostar we are left with speculation and conjecture.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

Rodney said:


> I don't know if the 921 is on Q/A hold due to a problem related to hardware or software or both. With no official word from Echostar we are left with speculation and conjecture.


Mine is also quite stable. Mine does not reboot every few days. In fact, I have had only one reboot since the 46 s/w release (not counting the reboot to activate the download).

Also, I would have to politely disagree that all we are left with is speculation and conjecture. In fact there is considerable evidence to suggest that E* is keeping all of us informed well above and beyond what we are entitled to as customers. First, they responded very quickly to the blue line problem by both publicizing it and arranging for rapid repair. If you were wondering about their willingness to let you know about defective hardware, well, there is very positive behavior on the record with the blue line problem.

In addition, they are continuing to place high priority on stabilizing the software. That is obvious. Some may believe they should be making faster progress, but that, itself, is speculation and conjecture. I think the pace of progress is fast given my own professional experience with software development and product support. Some may continue to disagree, but I would submit they simply do not understand the nature of computer hardware and software development. I wish it were different, but it simply isn't.

As for wondering whether there is some hidden hardware problem that is being kept from us, well, if you cannot see it and there are no apparent symptoms, and the problems we know about have all been fixed, or are being addressed, then why worry about that which you cannot know? Life is way too short to need to conjure up such demons on the mere possibility that they could exist.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

On yesterdays Reatiler Charlie Chat, JIm Defranco talked about the 921 and mentioned that it had some problems that some videofiles noticed, that the adverage consumer would never notice and because of this they are upgrading the hardware on the 921, however Jim said that besides the hardware fix which must be done they are also waiting for the software half of the fix.

It was said by Jan Johnson that they hope to be shipping 921's again around the first week of April.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Gack, if the 921 really is undergoing a hardware upgrade, I hope they will make this available to existing 921 owners (for free). I would like to know the details of this, especially if, for example, they are upgrading the component/DVI outputs to be able to output 480i, which they are presently not capable of.

As far as software bugs... Some folks are oblivious to them, but there are many many many bugs. You can barely use the unit without being hit in the face with one, at least if you're using all the capabilities of the receiver.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm really amazed at some of the stuff that I read about the 921. Yes I've seen the blue line problem...once! Yes my weak OTA DTV station caused the OTA bug to rear it's ugly head. Not a problem for me, the weak signal was from a station that is too "HillBilly" to broadcast an HD signal anyway, so I deleted it. I gotta tell you guy's I'm happy as a pig in **** when it comes to my 921. If I were to get rid of it there would be a revolt at my house the likes of which was not been seen it many years! Is it perfect, no! Did we all expect it to be, I really doubt it. It's new, no one else has one on the market (yet), and as with all things new there are going to be problems. The 921 can and will be a huge success for E* and I'm damn glad I got mine when I did. Call me a Gullable Beta-Tester who's looking at the world through Dish-Colored glasses! I'm lovin' it!! Hell I'd buy it again in a heart-beat.

We screamed and hollered for it, and now all we seem to be doing is belly-aching now that we've got one.

(Picks up soapbox and leaves to go outside and play)


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

Frank Z said:


> If I were to get rid of it there would be a revolt at my house the likes of which was not been seen it many years! ... I'm lovin' it!! Hell I'd buy it again in a heart-beat.
> 
> We screamed and hollered for it, and now all we seem to be doing is belly-aching now that we've got one.
> 
> (Picks up soapbox and leaves to go outside and play)


Amen, brother!

And let's suppose there is some hardware upgrade planned before the mass release, I'll wager that E* offers it to us - the early adopters. Maybe I am wrong, but I think the smart money would be betting on their excellent customer service attitude.


----------



## mattyro (Nov 26, 2002)

Might we see a price decrease once the 921 starts shipping in droves?? Maybe $799 with some kind of committment?


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> On yesterdays Reatiler Charlie Chat, JIm Defranco talked about the 921 and mentioned that it had some problems that some videofiles noticed, that the adverage consumer would never notice and because of this they are upgrading the hardware on the 921, however Jim said that besides the hardware fix which must be done they are also waiting for the software half of the fix.
> 
> It was said by Jan Johnson that they hope to be shipping 921's again around the first week of April.


Mid March? 1st week of April? I'm dyin here Scott I could bloody win one off one of your contests faster than I could buy one! , and who the heck is Jan Johnson when she's home? 
What's an adverage customer, one who does'nt skip thru the ads? :lol:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Throwbot said:


> Mid March? 1st week of April? I'm dyin here Scott I could bloody win one off one of your contests faster than I could buy one! , and who the heck is Jan Johnson when she's home?
> What's an adverage customer, one who does'nt skip thru the ads? :lol:


Jan Johnson is a guy. 

Good guy actually I had a chance to meet with him and Leslie Harper for about an hour a few months ago. 

We were actually going to give away a 921 the other night but decided against it until we have units in our hands and out waiting list is filled first.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Could have given away a 921 and a sub to viacom, that would have went over well that night...


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

FWIW, I was told yesterday they expect more 921s into inventory by March 12. How many and where they go is not clear.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

FarNorth said:


> FWIW, I was told yesterday they expect more 921s into inventory by March 12. How many and where they go is not clear.


"Beware the Ides of March." he said to Caeser
Caesar replies, "He is a dreamer, let us leave him. Pass."


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Also Sott where can I read the answer to the Dish Fade contest? Figured I'd won that one, my Email must have got lost in a firewall.....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Throwbot said:


> Also Sott where can I read the answer to the Dish Fade contest? Figured I'd won that one, my Email must have got lost in a firewall.....


You would have to check with Chris on that one, I dont run this site, I run the other one.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> You would have to check with Chris on that one, I dont run this site, I run the other one.


Well, bugger me with a fish fork! I honestly thought you were all the same bloke, with different user names, running the whole show from Charley's garage!
:new_popco ( Don't smell the popcorn now that's bad for you.


----------

